# 3D Unterstützung mit Intel 855GM Chipsatz

## timbo2k

Hallo,

bisher hatte ich eher weniger Interesse an 3D Unterstützung. Nun habe ich mich aber mal ein wenig damit auseinandergesetzt und die 3D Unterstützung aktiviert. Ich habe im Kernel die jeweiligen Module eingebaut und im X Server die Module DRI und GLX geladen. Der Grafiktreiber im Xorg ist i810. Soweit so gut. Es scheint auch alles zu funktionieren. Jedenfalls sagt mir glxinfo das direct rendering aktiv ist. Glxgears funktioniert auch. Zum testen der 3D Leistung habe ich die Quake3 Demo installiert und die funktioniert soweit auch. Grundsätzlich funktioniert also alles korrekt aber die 3D Leistung ist meiner Meinung nach nicht zufriedenstellend. Der Quake3 Benchmark brachte gerade mal 23 FPS und glxgears im Schnitt 300 fps. Ich möchte meinen, dass die 855GM Chip noch einiges mehr auf Tasche hat.

Da ich auf diesem Gebiet eher neu bin weiß ich nicht so recht wo ich anfangen soll. Der Xorg bringt ja eigene Treiber mit soweit ich das gelesen habe. Muss ich jetzt im Kernel die Module rausnehmen?

Hier noch der Output von glxinfo:

```
name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, 

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, 

    GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_MESA_swap_control, GLX_MESA_swap_frame_usage, GLX_OML_swap_method, 

    GLX_OML_sync_control, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGIX_visual_select_group

GLX extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_import_context, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_MESA_allocate_memory, 

    GLX_OML_swap_method, GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, 

    GLX_SGIX_fbconfig

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 852GM/855GM 20040919 x86

OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 6.2.1

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_imaging, GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, 

    GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_ARB_texture_compression, GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_add, GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, 

    GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, 

    GL_EXT_blend_color, GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, 

    GL_EXT_clip_volume_hint, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, GL_EXT_convolution, 

    GL_EXT_copy_texture, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, GL_EXT_fog_coord, 

    GL_EXT_histogram, GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, 

    GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_polygon_offset, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, 

    GL_EXT_secondary_color, GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, 

    GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_subtexture, GL_EXT_texture, GL_EXT_texture3D, 

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, 

    GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, 

    GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_rectangle, GL_EXT_vertex_array, 

    GL_3DFX_texture_compression_FXT1, GL_APPLE_client_storage, 

    GL_APPLE_packed_pixels, GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate, 

    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_INGR_blend_func_separate, GL_MESA_pack_invert, GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture, 

    GL_MESA_window_pos, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_light_max_exponent, 

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_vertex_program, 

    GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, GL_SGI_color_matrix, GL_SGI_color_table, 

    GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp, GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays

glu version: 1.3

glu extensions:

    GLU_EXT_nurbs_tessellator, GLU_EXT_object_space_tess

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x22 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x23 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  0 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Slow

```

Vielleicht hat ja der ein oder andere nen heißen Tipp für mich.

Gruß, Tim

----------

## _hephaistos_

du brauchst das i915 modul im kernel...

hth,

ciao

----------

## timbo2k

Hi, das i915 Modul ist drin. Ist laut lsmod auch geladen.

Muss ich in der Xorg Config auch statt i810 den i915 reinschreiben?

Gruß, Tim

----------

## _hephaistos_

nein

----------

## timbo2k

Oki, dann nehme ich an, dass ich mich damit dann zufrieden geben muss?

Gruß, Tim

----------

## _hephaistos_

hmm ich versuch mal eben enemy-territory zu installieren (download dauert)

meld mich dann, falls bis dahin keiner eine idee hatte.

ev. deine xorg.conf posten... (ohne kommentare!)

----------

## timbo2k

Hi,

hier meine xorg.conf

```

#

# X.org config

#

# **********************************************************************

# Module section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"

    Load   "type1"

    Load   "freetype"

    Load   "glx"

    Load   "dri"

    SubSection   "extmod"

       Option   "omit xfree86-dga"

    EndSubSection    

EndSection

Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

    RgbPath   "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/corefonts/"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

    Option   "AutoRepeat"    "500 30"

    Option    "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option    "XkbLayout"   "de"

    Option    "XkbVariant"   "nodeadkeys"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option    "Protocol"       "auto"

    Option    "Device"         "/dev/input/mice"

    Option    "ZAxisMapping"    "4 5"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier   "Monitor"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "i810"

    Driver      "i810"

    #Option   "DRI"      "true"

    Option   "RenderAccel"   "true"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen1"

    Device      "i810"

    Monitor     "Monitor"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth   24

        Modes   "1400x1050" "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerLayout"

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

    Screen   "Screen1"

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

```

Gruß, Tim

----------

## _hephaistos_

hallo,

probier mal diese xorg.conf: hab damit 629 FPS bei den glxgears...

besonders in der Device section kannst du optimieren.

hth,

ciao

//EDIT: wichtig ist, dass man textures usw auf "low" schaltet -> bei mir läuft enemy-territory jetzt gut...

----------

## hoschi

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> hallo,
> 
> probier mal diese xorg.conf: hab damit 629 FPS bei den glxgears...
> 
> besonders in der Device section kannst du optimieren.
> ...

 

Was macht eigentlich Render-Accel?

Mich würde es interessieren ob du mir eine Optimierungs-Website emfpfehlen könntest, auch was die Module angeht - ich habe hier mit dem 915i-Chipsatz noch ekelhaft verstümmelt Videos (das sind vielleicht 256 Farben in der Videodarstelllung)

Hier mal meine Xorg-Config (nicht wundern, ich habe den neuesten Vanilla-Kernel, der unterstützt die Sonoma-Grafik):

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Section "Module"
> 
> # This loads the DBE extension module.
> ...

 

Ich habe hier auch immer einen BusID-Fehler, der findet die angeblich nicht, aber die Beschleunigung läuft definitv.

Kann ich den durch einen BusID-Eintrag beheben?

----------

## _hephaistos_

@Hoshi: sorry, bin wirklich kein xorg.conf optimize guru... kenn mich da nicht wirklich aus, nur wenns darum geht, dass ich ordentlich enemy-territory spielen kann, dann probier ich schon mal herum...

mehr hab ich wirklich nicht gemacht.

habe mal eine optimizing-page gefunden (link natürlich NICHT gespeichert), aber ich hatte damit auch nicht mehr FPS, als mit dieser config. unter XFree zeiten hatte ich mal, soweit ich mich erinnern kann 800 oder so...

 *Quote:*   

> Was macht eigentlich Render-Accel?

 

ich weiß es ehrlich gesagt wirklich nicht ^^

hab auf der optmierungspage sogar gelesen, dass man das deaktivieren sollte. hab damit dann aber auch nicht mehr performance gehabt...

wär aber eh interessant. vielleicht ist einer hier, der mit seiner i855GM MEHR FPS zusammenbringt?

wär nett, wenn dieser seine xorg.conf posten könnte...

danke,

ciao

----------

## Anarcho

Soweit ich weiss ist RenderAccel für die Beschleunigung von 2D Grafik da, also z.b. wenn du gdesklets oder Transparenz auf dem Desktop verwendest.

----------

## timbo2k

Hi, die config hat bei nicht funktioniert aber ich habe einige Einstellungen aus der Device Section bei mir eingetragen und das hat nicht wirklich was gebracht. Bei glxgears hab ich im Schnitt 20 fps mehr. Scheint wohl schon voll ausgereizt zu sein doe Karte. Ich werde unter Windows auch mal die Quake3 Demo installieren und dort dem timedemo Benchmark durchführen. Wenn die Werte dort ähnlich sind scheint das wohl ok zu sein und wenn nicht muss ich der Sache nochmal auf den Grund gehen.

Gruß, Tim

----------

## Anarcho

Also ich habe ein Notebook mit Intel Centrino extreme Graphics 2 und habe bei glxgears > 1000 fps wenn ich mich recht erinnere. Werde aber gleich mal nachsehen.

----------

## hoschi

ich habe mit dem 915i chipsatz (der ganz neue mit pci-express), ca. 1200 in glxgears, mit voller qualität in quake3 usw. komme ich da gerade so spielbar weg - kanns doch nicht sein, manch einer spielt doch schon mit den vorgänger zumindest "rucklig" ut2004 :/

----------

## hoschi

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> @Hoshi: sorry, bin wirklich kein xorg.conf optimize guru... kenn mich da nicht wirklich aus, nur wenns darum geht, dass ich ordentlich enemy-territory spielen kann, dann probier ich schon mal herum...
> 
> mehr hab ich wirklich nicht gemacht.
> 
> habe mal eine optimizing-page gefunden (link natürlich NICHT gespeichert), aber ich hatte damit auch nicht mehr FPS, als mit dieser config. unter XFree zeiten hatte ich mal, soweit ich mich erinnern kann 800 oder so...
> ...

 

hmm, trotzdem danke

----------

## timbo2k

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt mal die Quake3 Demo unter Windows installiert und dort die timedemo ausgeführt. Das Ergebnis ist deutlich besser. Ich erreichte 96,8 fps wogegen unter Linux bei gleichen Einstellungen (Standard settings) nur 23,4 fps erreicht werden.

Es müsste unter Linux also weitaus mehr drin sein.

Ich meine irgendwo mal gelesen zu haben, dass die OpenGL Unterstützung des X Servers eh extrem mies sein soll. Und ich meine mich auch zu erinnern, dass die Hardware Beschleunigung kaum genutzt wird.

Glxinfo gibt ja auch irgendwas von MESA aus und das ist doch eigentlich eine OpenGL Software Emulation oder? Kann es sein, dass bei mir keine echte Hardware Beschleunigung aktiv ist? Vielleicht kann mir ja mal jemand ein paar Anlaufpunkte geben wo man nachschauen und sich darüber belesen kann.

Gruß, Tim

----------

## Masta Pete

Hi,

also das höchste was ich von meine i855gm unter linux mit glxgears bekomm sind 980fps. die bekomm ich aber auch nur dann, wenn ich die cpu händisch auf 1500mhz hochtakte und das nb an den strom hänge. da sich dir graka selbständig taktet bekomm ich wenn ich auf batterie fahre auch nicht mehr als 500fps.

spielen tu ich mit dem notebook so gut wie nichts, außer hin und wieder mal in der schule cs1.6, aber das auch nur unter windows. dort hab ich bei 1024x768@32 zwischen 30 und 60fps.

lg

pete

----------

## timbo2k

Hi Masta Pete,

ich will mit dem Notebook auch nicht spielen aber hier und da doch mal eine OpenGL Anwendung ausführen und dafür wollte ich schon bestmögliche Performance. Wenn es läuft dann soll es auch richtig laufen.

Mein Notebook hängt übrigens auch am Netzstecker und lauft unter voller Geschwindigkeit. Daran sollte es eigentlich nicht liegen.

Vielleicht kannst du mir ja mal verraten welche Kerneleinstellungen du hast und wie deine config vom X Server ausschaut. Ich vermute ja immernoch das da irgendwas zu holen ist bzw. ich die falsche einstellungen habe.

Im Xorg logfile erscheinen übrigens folgende Fehlermeldungen:

```

(WW) I810(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(WW) I810(0): Primary Pipe is B, switching off second monitor (0x800)

(WW) I810(0): Bad V_BIOS checksum

(WW) I810(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xe8000000,0x8000000)

(WW) I810(0): Option "RenderAccel" is not used[/quote]

```

Gruß, Tim

----------

## hoschi

MESA ist die OpenGL Umsetzung von Xorg, wenn es die nicht gäbe müsste jeder seinen eigenen OpenGL-Treiber schreiben, wie es Nvidia und ATi tun müssen.

----------

## spielc

 *timbo2k wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe jetzt mal die Quake3 Demo unter Windows installiert und dort die timedemo ausgeführt. Das Ergebnis ist deutlich besser. Ich erreichte 96,8 fps wogegen unter Linux bei gleichen Einstellungen (Standard settings) nur 23,4 fps erreicht werden.
> 
> Es müsste unter Linux also weitaus mehr drin sein.
> ...

 

```

OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 852GM/855GM 20040919 x86

OpenGL version string: 1.3 Mesa 6.2.1 
```

Ist mir sofort aufgefallen bei deiner glxinfo-ausgabe. Wenn du mesa siehst heisst das, dass die Hardware-Beschleunigung nicht aktiv ist, da musst also irgendwas verkehrt gemacht haben

----------

## firefly

eventuell könnte die Opnegl Lib in dem driver package von intel was bringen.

Den download kann man hier finden

gruß

firefly

----------

## timbo2k

Hi,

also ich hab jetzt nochmal die Kernel Einstellungen geprüft und da scheint alles ok zu rein. Habe ein wenig rumprobiert mit den verschiedenen Modulen (i830 und i915) aber nur i915 stellte direct rendering bereit.

Ich werd jetzt nochmal den orginal Intel Treiber ausprobieren und dann weiß ich auch nicht weiter.

Gruß, Tim

----------

## Masta Pete

Was ich vielleicht noch erwähnen sollte, am anfang hatte ich auch sehr niedrige fps, seit ich die farbtiefe von 24 auf 16 bit runter gesetzt hab, läuft sogar transparenz und schatten flüssig.

Noch was, wieviel ram verwendet eure graka, bei mir sind es 64MB, vielleicht macht das auch einen unterschied.

lg

pete

----------

## _hephaistos_

ich hab jetzt in der device section:

VideoRam    128000

hinzugefügt und auf DefaultDepth 16 umgestellt.

jetzt hab ich >930 FPS  :Laughing: 

guter tipp!

cheers

----------

## hoschi

 *spielc wrote:*   

>  *timbo2k wrote:*   Hallo,
> 
> ich habe jetzt mal die Quake3 Demo unter Windows installiert und dort die timedemo ausgeführt. Das Ergebnis ist deutlich besser. Ich erreichte 96,8 fps wogegen unter Linux bei gleichen Einstellungen (Standard settings) nur 23,4 fps erreicht werden.
> 
> Es müsste unter Linux also weitaus mehr drin sein.
> ...

 

Falsch, bitte keine Halbwahrheiten aus Unwissenheit verbreiten.

Mesa ist die OpenGL Implementierung von X, MESA arbeitet hier mit dem Intel-Treiber *korrekt*

Schlecht wäre dagegen folgendes "OpenGL renderer string: Mesa X11"

Weil es so schön passt:

 "Einfach mal die Fresse halten, wenn ..."

 *hephaistos6 wrote:*   

> ich hab jetzt in der device section:
> 
> VideoRam    128000
> 
> hinzugefügt und auf DefaultDepth 16 umgestellt.
> ...

 

Ich will euch jetzt nicht nerven, aber ich will nur nochmal daran erinnern das GLXGEARS kein Benchmark ist. Und auch auf keinen Fall für ähnliche zwecke verwendet werden sollte - "gerade für Schwanzvergleiche in Sache 3D"

----------

## Masta Pete

@hoschi: das glxgears nicht zum benchen zu gebrauchen ist, ist glaub ich inzwischen jedem schon klar, es hilft nur halt schnell mal zu schaun ob und wie opengl läuft.

Zu deinem schwanzlängenvergleich: mit der grafikkarte, sollte man überhaupt keine länge vergleichen, das es die billigste und schwächste grafikkarte ist die zz in notebooks verbaut wird sagt auch schon einiges über die leistung aus. wenn man die schwanzlänge vergleichen will sollte man das mit einem topmodel machen aber nicht mit DER graka.

lg

pete

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Ich will euch jetzt nicht nerven, aber ich will nur nochmal daran erinnern das GLXGEARS kein Benchmark ist. Und auch auf keinen Fall für ähnliche zwecke verwendet werden sollte - "gerade für Schwanzvergleiche in Sache 3D"

 

ja, das ist klar!

aber es ist mal ein anhaltspunkt!

da ich nicht viel spiele (hab auch gar kein spiel installiert) ist das für mich die einzige möglichkeit in diese richtung was zu testen...

ciao

----------

## hoschi

Was? Keine Quake III?

Pfff, also wirklich!

 :Very Happy: 

----------

## _hephaistos_

 *hoschi wrote:*   

> Was? Keine Quake III?
> 
> Pfff, also wirklich!

 

nono - und hab auch enemy-territory schon wieder gelöscht  :Sad: 

naja, werds morgen neu runterladen und probieren ^^

cheers

----------

